# CPR for pets video



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Simple and educative.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AFrUiRIeVo&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

thank you!, good info to know for sure!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow awesome!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank You! I'm memorizing this and saving it as well.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome! This link is going on at least two of my web sites! Thanks so much!


----------

